# What is your Alignment Type? (Chaotic, Neutral, Lawful, Good, etc)



## ScarletMacaw99 (May 5, 2010)

http://easydamus.com/character.html

I'm Chaotic Neutral


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Lawful Neutral


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Lawful Neutral.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm a true neutral human sorcerer (3rd level). Sounds important.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm "Neutral Good Human Cleric (1st Level)", dunno what that is but it sounds kinda boring.. haha!


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I got true neutral human druid(2nd level)


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

You Are A:
True Neutral Halfling Sorcerer (3rd Level)

Ability Scores:
Strength- 11
Dexterity- 12
Constitution- 12
Intelligence- 11
Wisdom- 10
Charisma- 10

Alignment:
*True Neutral-* A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment because it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.

Race:
*Halflings* are clever, capable and resourceful survivors. They are notoriously curious and show a daring that many larger people can't match. They can be lured by wealth but tend to spend rather than hoard. They prefer practical clothing and would rather wear a comfortable shirt than jewelry. Halflings stand about 3 feet tall and commonly live to see 150.

Class:
*Sorcerers-* Sorcerers are arcane spellcasters who manipulate magic energy with imagination and talent rather than studious discipline. They have no books, no mentors, no theories just raw power that they direct at will. Sorcerers know fewer spells than wizards do and acquire them more slowly, but they can cast individual spells more often and have no need to prepare their incantations ahead of time. Also unlike wizards, sorcerers cannot specialize in a school of magic. Since sorcerers gain their powers without undergoing the years of rigorous study that wizards go through, they have more time to learn fighting skills and are proficient with simple weapons. Charisma is very important for sorcerers; the higher their value in this ability, the higher the spell level they can cast.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh no, I clicked the wrong one. I clicked lawful good, but I got Lawful Neutral Human Druid/Wizard (2nd/1st Level). That was a long questionnaire.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You Are A:

*True Neutral Human Cleric (5th Level)*

*Ability Scores:
Strength- 13
Dexterity- 13
Constitution- 11
Intelligence- 13
Wisdom- 13
Charisma- 10*

Alignment:
True Neutral- A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment because it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.

Race:
Humans are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.

Class:
Clerics- Clerics act as intermediaries between the earthly and the divine (or infernal) worlds. A good cleric helps those in need, while an evil cleric seeks to spread his patron's vision of evil across the world. All clerics can heal wounds and bring people back from the brink of death, and powerful clerics can even raise the dead. Likewise, all clerics have authority over undead creatures, and they can turn away or even destroy these creatures. Clerics are trained in the use of simple weapons, and can use all forms of armor and shields without penalty, since armor does not interfere with the casting of divine spells. In addition to his normal complement of spells, every cleric chooses to focus on two of his deity's domains. These domains grants the cleric special powers, and give him access to spells that he might otherwise never learn. A cleric's Wisdom score should be high, since this determines the maximum spell level that he can cast.


----------



## Laurk (Sep 16, 2010)

i'm level 99 bear druid


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

*Neutral Good Human Cleric (4th Level)*

Ability Scores:
Strength- 12
Dexterity- 12
Constitution- 12
Intelligence- 16
Wisdom- 14
Charisma- 11​


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

*True Neutral Half-Elf Cleric (4th Level)*​ 
Ability Scores:
Strength- 10
Dexterity- 15
Constitution- 13
Intelligence- 16
Wisdom- 14
Charisma- 12


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I got chaotic neutral, but I reflexively clicked chaotic good on the poll before I saw the quiz because that was the alignment for the character I used most of the time back when I played D&D.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Lawful Good Human Cleric (2nd Level)

Ability Scores:
Strength- 8
Dexterity- 10
Constitution- 10
Intelligence- 13
Wisdom- 14
Charisma- 9


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

*You Are A: Chaotic Good Human Sorcerer (3rd Level)

Ability Scores:
Strength- 11
Dexterity- 12
Constitution- 11
Intelligence- 12
Wisdom- 11
Charisma- 11*
Alignment:
*Chaotic Good-* A chaotic good character acts as his conscience directs him with little regard for what others expect of him. He makes his own way, but he's kind and benevolent. He believes in goodness and right but has little use for laws and regulations. He hates it when people try to intimidate others and tell them what to do. He follows his own moral compass, which, although good, may not agree with that of society. Chaotic good is the best alignment you can be because it combines a good heart with a free spirit. However, chaotic good can be a dangerous alignment because it disrupts the order of society and punishes those who do well for themselves.


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Lawful Neutral Human Wizard/Sorcerer (1st/1st Level)*

*Ability Scores:*
Strength-9
Dexterity-12
Constitution-12
Intelligence-14
Wisdom-11
Charisma-11

*Alignment:* *Lawful Neutral:* A lawful neutral character acts as law, tradition, or a personal code directs him. Order and organization are paramount to him. He may believe in personal order and live by a code or standard, or he may believe in order for all and favor a strong, organized government. Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot. However, lawful neutral can be a dangerous alignment because it seeks to eliminate all freedom, choice, and diversity in society.

*Race: Humans* are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.
*
Primary Class: Wizards* are arcane spellcasters who depend on intensive study to create their magic. To wizards, magic is not a talent but a difficult, rewarding art. When they are prepared for battle, wizards can use their spells to devastating effect. When caught by surprise, they are vulnerable. The wizard's strength is her spells, everything else is secondary. She learns new spells as she experiments and grows in experience, and she can also learn them from other wizards. In addition, over time a wizard learns to manipulate her spells so they go farther, work better, or are improved in some other way. A wizard can call a familiar- a small, magical, animal companion that serves her. With a high Intelligence, wizards are capable of casting very high levels of spells.

*Secondary Class: Sorcerers* are arcane spellcasters who manipulate magic energy with imagination and talent rather than studious discipline. They have no books, no mentors, no theories just raw power that they direct at will. Sorcerers know fewer spells than wizards do and acquire them more slowly, but they can cast individual spells more often and have no need to prepare their incantations ahead of time. Also unlike wizards, sorcerers cannot specialize in a school of magic. Since sorcerers gain their powers without undergoing the years of rigorous study that wizards go through, they have more time to learn fighting skills and are proficient with simple weapons. Charisma is very important for sorcerers; the higher their value in this ability, the higher the spell level they can cast.


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

It's great to be an Lawful Neutral Wizard/Sorcerer, it makes me think that Im Gandalf or something  (I know that he isn't in the Dungeon and Dragoons Universe, but he is awesome). Im only level 1 though, it seems that I need to keep practicing my magic.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

This thread makes me want to play Baldur's gate and Neverwinter nights again. Maybe i should roll a true neutral cleric with the stats i got in this test to see how he does :lol


----------

